# Kim & Cam - Engaged



## rub (Dec 30, 2010)

Kim & Cam on a very cold wintery day.  The old homestead has been in her family for over 100 years.

Please note they are linked from Facebook 

C&C is always appreciated!

Kristal

1)






2)





3)





4)





5)


----------



## Naphtali14 (Dec 30, 2010)

Very nice, love the window shot.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Dec 30, 2010)

Very nice! Where was this shot at? I know you said their homestead, but in what state/area?


----------



## Light Artisan (Dec 30, 2010)

I'll admit, I looked right at her kiester on the first one... just sayin'.

Great work though, I get a good sense of love/emotion out of these.

1. Well, I already mentioned that one.

2. One of my faves of this set.

3. My favorite, love this candid one.

4. I wish he wasn't looking at the camera.

5. Seems to be looking into the sun.


----------



## waynegz1 (Dec 30, 2010)

love the window shot...

How cold was it? lol


----------



## kaffrey (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice!  Number 3 is my favorite, very cool!
It looks here like their faces might be a bit blown in the cheeks and forehead in number 5?  But I love their expressions!


----------



## rub (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for the comments all.  You are right - 5 does look a bit hot, but I know its not.  Possibly due to me editing late at night slumped over at the computer..lol.  I will def take a look at it again and adjust.

They location is in the Shuswap region of BC Canada.  It was -11 that day, then add wind from the lake - brrr!


----------



## GarbageJuice (Jan 3, 2011)

I like the 2nd one, good stuff!


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jan 4, 2011)

very nice over all. only one i don't like is #1 you cut off her head right at the neck/shoulders. kind-of a photo no-no. looks awkward but otherwise i love them!


----------



## Studio7Four (Jan 4, 2011)

All told a very nice set!  Add me to the list of folks who like the window shot the best out of these.  

Were some of the window panes missing glass, or was the clarity of the panes different?  I only ask because the pane in which their faces are located is hazy compared with a few of the neighboring panes, specifically the ones to the right (where the left side of his neck and chest are) and bottom (where her arm is).  Unfortunately the added clarity in these panes tries to draw my eye away from their faces just a bit.  Looking at the shot as a whole I expect it didn't make sense compositionaly to try to shoot through another pane.  I like how you've aligned the foreground (window panes), subject (the couple), and background (tree on the left).


----------



## Lex87 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congratulations Kim and Cam!


----------



## Shygeekgrrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

I think these pictures are beautiful. It's unusual with the snow. I like the 3rd one best.


----------



## ethan09 (Jan 21, 2011)

I like the window shot (#3). :thumbup:


----------



## changoleon (Jan 21, 2011)

Window shot:thumbup:


----------



## mat wildlife (Jan 23, 2011)

I like the composition of these, but they all look over-exposed to me. But, that might have been your intention.


----------



## mmartin (Jan 26, 2011)

# 3 is my favorite.


----------



## Russell Johnson (Jan 26, 2011)

Number 3 is certainly my favourite.

#2, find the log too distracting.


----------



## timzo (Jan 27, 2011)

very nice! the winter lighting is a bit annoying (for my personal taste)


----------



## Jeatley (Jan 27, 2011)

I will have to warn you that I may be stealing that window idea!  LOL    Just so you know!


----------



## Ottawaphotos (Jan 27, 2011)

Must agree. #3 is my favorite of the series.

I know the plastic is a little bit of a distraction, but other than that, love it. Great work.

These two definitely look in love. You captured it.


----------

